
Police Find Paris Attackers Coordinated via Unencrypted SMS - ghosh
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151118/08474732854/after-endless-demonization-encryption-police-find-paris-attackers-coordinated-via-unencrypted-sms.shtml
======
DyslexicAtheist
not necessarily always a bad strategy[1].

OPSEC101: tor users stand out like a Mongolian transgender in the desert.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/KristoferA/status/666980002114744320](https://twitter.com/KristoferA/status/666980002114744320)

